# Street Dreams - Maserati GranTurismo MC Correction & 22PLE



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2013 MC Sportline in for new car prep, full paint correction and coating. Simply put this is how brand a new sports cars should start life...

Pre-wash: the Mas was pressure rinsed and foamed with Hyperwash followed by a healthy dousing of Auto Finesse Iron Out which brought out a ton of contaminants and particles off the finish










AF Iron Out after 7-8minutes of soaking, this was repeated once more after rinsing and then I proceeded with the wash process while Iron Out was still working










Closeup



















After the wash..










Further pre the finish was clayed with Nanoskin autoscrub on the DA at speed 1, as always its a good idea to break in the Nanoskin pad on the glass first before using it on paint, ESPECIALLY if you are dealing with cold weather. Factory clearfilm on lower rockers was removed as well










After all prep was finished I used an IPA/DI water mix to wipe the paint down 2x before taping up trim and inspecting the paint

As per usual Italian sportscar fashion the finish had a good bit of issues ranging from swirls, holograms, pigtailing and sanding marks. The correction was carried out using the Rupes 21 and various foam and microfiber pads as needed. Smaller parts were corrected with the Griots DA machine

Closeup under LED light.. poorly finished from the factory



















All the carbon fiber pieces on this car suffered the same poor finishing as the paint, I began correction on the carbon first

Mirror 50/50, you can see just how hazed and unclear the carbon comes brand new



















Working the Rupes pads on the Griots works really well for certain spots










Onto the hood lots of heavy defects here, couple 50/50s after correcting with FG400 Menzerna. Again the level of haze in a white car from the factory is really quite terrible, these finishes have some much potential after proper prep and polishing work!



















50/50 on the door... nice buffer trail spanning the length of the bodyline :shakehead:










More of the same on the rear bumper, lots of RIDS and pigtailing all over










After all compounding work the car was finished with Sonax 3/6 fine polish on the Rupes with a white pad

Sunshot after IPA wipedown final polishing.. car is ready to be coated










Since the paint was gettingg the 22PLE coating I also went with the 22PLE plastic and trim coating which so far has proven to be very easy to use










50/50 on the window rubber trim before and after cleaning and treatment



















Some wax residue and polish from dealer prep properly cleaned and coated

Before










After










Exhaust tips polished as well, before










After










Wheels were sealed and tires treated for a dark matte finish, engine cleaned and wiped down with 303



















Interior leather was cleaned and coated (by owners request) with CQuartz Fabric and Leather




























After curing for 1 full day in my heated garage 22PLE was looking mint, final shots

Hmm.. I saw the reflection of my car in the door, in the garage and I had a feeling this car was gonna POP in sunlight













































































































Ready for pick up money shot..










As always thanks for reading, will be working on getting out more writeups soon!

Regards,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work mate, looks very sharp :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't usually like white for a car but it works on this one,top job you did looks mint.


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Excellent work on an awesome car.Well done!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely car and top work


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Wow another massi after reading the brill granturismoS correction  think i prefer the S as a car but the transformation is pretty stellar all the same! 

And carbon door handles! To be fair if you can why not


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

beautiful work as always :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Excellent write up and work to match...top job. Nice to see the results on a white car for a change for the glass coatings a swe usually just see black's. I actually tried Cquartz on a panel of a white car today and was pleasantly surprised at the results and differenc ein finish.

A lovely setting you had with the snow as well as a white car too


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love these cars. Great work, nice to have you back on here


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect:thumb:


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome work as always Dave - especially on white! Am impressed with the plastic and trim restorer, you've gotten awesome results there... Would you mind sharing the name of the product you used on the tyres? That deep dark matte finish really makes a great difference to the finished product IMHO.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Great work on an amazing car, the carbon came out really well!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Dave, thanks for sharing!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quite simply stunning..... Awesome work...


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

What a car! :argie: Nice work!


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice job on a great car


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Dude, I looooove your work and write-ups!! I love the car / colour combo. That looks fantastic now. Carbon wing mirrors and door handles coupled with the smoked anthracite stylee rims makes it a perfect combo.

Great work Dave. You get to work on some seriously nice cars!!

Keep putting up write-ups


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

How a new car should look like , superb work Dave :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Stunning work! :thumb:


----------



## mattcocita (Sep 24, 2010)

Great pics, I love the curves on these cars.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that's what I call a proper job Dave , great work !
Those shots where taken when you where still in New Jersey correct 

Mario


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

one of my fav cars! looks brilliant great finish!


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

cracking job , cand believe how bad the carbon was from the factory


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

brutal!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,car looks fatastic!.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks well, I have tried rubber dressings before and I can't seem to get them to work. 

On a side note, how long has the snow been down for? As it looks dry on your drive, and the houses look lovely!!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

That's fantastic - both the car, and your work


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

I always look forward to one of your write ups, top notch work as always.


----------

